# Planted tank questions



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

I recently bought a T5 light and a glass cover top for my 35gal to upgrade from my old O'Dell hood held 2x 25watt incandescent bulbs. My substrate is gravel only.

My plants that I bought at the beginning (due to the low light) were Java Fern, Water Wisteria, Cryptocoryne Parva, Crypt Wendtii (I think) and some Italian Val. 

I guess my question would be, since I added the T5 light will I need to create a c02 generator or fertilizer?

Since most of the plants listed are low light, should I add some more bigger high light plants to shade the existing plants? 

After seeing some of the planted tanks on this site and others, I am very interested in creating a heavily planted tank or at least one that my setup will support  

I will take some pics tonight so you can have an idea of the space I am working with


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

destructo said:


> I recently bought a T5 light and a glass cover top for my 35gal to upgrade from my old O'Dell hood held 2x 25watt incandescent bulbs. My substrate is gravel only.
> 
> My plants that I bought at the beginning (due to the low light) were Java Fern, Water Wisteria, Cryptocoryne Parva, Crypt Wendtii (I think) and some Italian Val.
> 
> ...


You can add excel at perhaps half the recommended dose and add some ferts. Don't overdo it.

With the right lighting and supplements you can have a tank almost fully covered in java fern, crypt wendtii, and anubias. No need to create shade.

You can just leave things as they are and be fine.


----------



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

Been thinking a carpeting plant would be nice. Any suggestions?


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

destructo said:


> Been thinking a carpeting plant would be nice. Any suggestions?


Not really gonna work out properly without co2 and high lighting. You could carpet with crypts and keep cutting the leaves when they hit like 3" but in that light there's really nothing that's going to do it. If you up the lighting and get a co2 system set up then there are a lot of choices. I just don't see there being enough available resources for the plants without enough available carbon in the water for a carpet of anything proper.


----------



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

Up the lighting by changing the tubes? I was under the impression that T5 was the way to go, did I just send $100+ for nothing?


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

destructo said:


> Been thinking a carpeting plant would be nice. Any suggestions?


I'm actually trying to get marsilea spp. to create a carpet in a low-moderately lit tank. People have apparently been able to get it to carpet with lower light levels and without a co2 system - only dosing flourish excel, although growth is slower. You might want to take a look at that plant.


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

destructo said:


> Up the lighting by changing the tubes? I was under the impression that T5 was the way to go, did I just send $100+ for nothing?


What type of fixture is it - single or double strip? type of bulbs? and wattage?


----------



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

jon021 said:


> What type of fixture is it - single or double strip? type of bulbs? and wattage?


Its a Coralife 36" freshwater, double strip, 2x 21watt (from what the box states)


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

destructo said:


> Its a Coralife 36" freshwater, double strip, 2x 21watt (from what the box states)


thats pretty much the same fixture i got for my 29, except i have the 30" model - i've found that the lighting isn't really strong enough to penetrate all the way down to the substrate. I've gotten great plant growth with it however, but no luck getting my glosso to carpet, it's growing vertical because of the lack of light.

I have plants such as hygro polysperma, asian ambuila, water wistera, stargrass, java moss, several types of mosses, riccia, anubias, crypt wendtii and parva, dwarf pygmy chain, moneywort, and the glosso. Everything in the tank is doing well with exception to the glosso and stargrass. I do weekly doses of ferts no co2, most of the plants are growing like weeds and i have to trim regularly, but then again, the plants i have are fast growing.


----------



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

Do you have a picture of your tank up?


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

destructo said:


> Do you have a picture of your tank up?


http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10919

I just uploaded an updated picture.


----------



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

Ohh looks nice  
Whats the tall one on the far left?


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

destructo said:


> Ohh looks nice
> Whats the tall one on the far left?


There are 2 plants in the far left, the one thats a bit pinkish and has leaves is hygrophilia polysperma, while the one that has "needle-like" leaves is asian ambulia (Limnophila sessiliflora)


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I do believe you bought a normal output T5 if it's the coralife striplight you picked up.

What colour are the bulbs?

Honestly, to fully achieve the 'carpet effect' you need to go hi-tech. Light intensity plays a role in how your plants can grow vertical or horizontal. Which is why I suspect people without sufficient light intensity, they're carpeted plant grows vertically as if reaching for the light as opposed to hugging the ground giving you a carpet effect.

I'm not saying that is the only way to grow a foreground plant properly, this is just from my experience. I found it so much easier to grow foreground plants with a hi-tech planted setup.


----------

